# Bad side effects when increasing Effexor XR dose?



## lunkwill (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey all, recently had my Effexor XR dose bumped up from 75mg to 150... I'm on day 10 or so, and the side effects have been horrible. Dry mouth, high anxiety, light headed and foggy, like I'm on the edge of rolling or a panic attack or something...

Has anyone dealt with similar? How long did it last? Did things end up fine for you at a higher dose, or did you have to go back down to your previous level?


----------



## momof3 (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't take it now but I took it years ago and I have to say (with NO fear of getting sued) this stuff should be taken off the market. It nearly ruined my life. I had no feelings, could have cared less about anyone or anything. I come to find out after that it's very strongly related to PCP. Hey, thanks docs. I don't think it helped me mentally in anyway and nearly cost me my family. PM me if you want to talk further.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Effexor didn't do jack for me


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

I had minimal side effects from Effexor at 225mg.


----------



## lunkwill (Feb 2, 2011)

75mg was working fine for me (for a couple years) until fairly recently, hence the bump to 150... I've decided to go back down to side-effect-free 75 starting tomorrow, and hope things smooth out.


----------



## pascal (Nov 15, 2008)

I going through the same thing.

I just started effexor 2 1/2 weeks ago.

That the only med that worked for me (10 years ago)

I just raised the raised from 75 to 150 this past weekend and I have been extremely anxious this week.

I seem to react completely differently this time around.

First time I tried it, I was sick for a few day after which the med kicked in and killed my anxiety.

How was it when you first started the effexor?


----------



## lunkwill (Feb 2, 2011)

pascal said:


> I going through the same thing.
> 
> I just started effexor 2 1/2 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


When I first started (I believe I was started directly at 75 rather than scaling up), there were a few days of uneasiness, jaw clenching, etc, but nothing that prevented me from actually living/working. I was almost kinda high the first few days as well until my brain got used to it. This has been _much_ worse... I've read that some anxiety folks react poorly to the norepinephrine hit of higher Effexor doses, wondering if I might be one of them.


----------



## lunkwill (Feb 2, 2011)

Just an update for anyone that comes across this thread later, looking for similar answers...


Been on 75mg Effexor XR for several years. Dose was increased to 150mg, side effects were hell, anxiety through the roof, pretty much unable to function. Tapered back to 75mg after just short of two weeks. Within a couple days, things were much better, but still foggy and very high general anxiety levels... luckily, there werent any brain zaps or any of the other weird tapering issues folks see, I'm assuming that's because I wasnt on the higher dose for long enough.

Ended up getting a valium prescription, and I'm been taking that to help keep things manageable while the excess Effexor leaves my system and my body gets used to being back on the regular dose. Two 5g pills a day have been sufficient (meds hit me pretty hard, any more and I'd probably be useless), and each day and been getting a little bit better. Once things return to status quo, I'll just stick with the 75mg Effexor XR daily, and take the benzos PRN.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

MBL said:


> I had minimal side effects from Effexor at 225mg.


Same here, actually upped the dose to 375MG in 2007 and got a few headaches and mild anxiety for a few days. Long term however i think it can be bad as i have not been able to work through the hypo-sensitive sexual dysfunction disorder on effexor as when i first started them i had no desire at all and thought that was a good thing so i put it down to a positive but now i realize its not good long term, it masks the issues. SSRI meds helped ironically but they were low doses so yeah over time i think Effexor increased is not good for libido or people with intimacy issues....

Bring on the wellbutrin :boogie


----------



## johnnycitizen (Jul 3, 2011)

*Considering Zoloft or Luvox*

Hi,
I had a rough time coming off Effexor XR 225mg a few years ago. The vertigo was bad and I still get dizzy quite a lot, which could possibly be explained as a lasting side-effect. Funnily enough, I was working underground in a mine at the time, and I actually ended up with a bizarre claustrophoia afterwards, which has become an issue. I would suggest to anyone taking Effexor that when tapering off it, make sure your everyday physical environment is as calm, predictable and safe as possible. 
Also, it plays with your sex life in unusual ways - not renowned as a potent aphrodisiac. 
I have been trying for a few years now without any medication and unfortunately I have to admit that I am now probably better off with some kind of meds. My symptoms have morphed into more physical things like the crazy fast heart-beat etc., whereas before it was mostly just hell inside my own mind. My psychologist recommended Zoloft of Luvox @ 100mg per day. Can anyone share their experiences on this drug? I would really appreciate some advice.
Thanks


----------



## Jen Jen (Jul 18, 2013)

*Effexor XR HAS SAVED MY LIFE*

Since being on Effexor XR I have lost about 80, I feel SO MUCH BETTER, I'm not scared to go out in public!!! It has Helped me when NOTHING ELSE HAS.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Jen Jen said:


> Since being on Effexor XR I have lost about 80, I feel SO MUCH BETTER, I'm not scared to go out in public!!! It has Helped me when NOTHING ELSE HAS.


How the hell did you lose 80 lb's?

You must be anorexic now ? You want me to buy you a meal? Are you at least healthy? Hows your bloodpressure?


----------



## Jen Jen (Jul 18, 2013)

*Feeling Great*

The medicine helped me lose 80 pounds! I feel GREAT!!! And I needed to lose weight! I had gotten up to 215!!!!


----------



## babstwo (Apr 14, 2015)

*effexor bad drug*

Hi

I am going off effexor this is a nightmare. Anyone have advice. I have been on and off of it for over twenty years. My doc wants to put me on another addictive drug.


----------

